# Worst injury in UFC history?



## kc1983 (May 27, 2007)

Maybe this has been covered already...
I know there has never been a fatality in UFC, but can anyone point out what the worst injury was since UFC's incarnation?


----------



## watergallagher (May 30, 2007)

the sandman irvins blown out knee last weekend


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

Probably when Frank Shamrock slammed Igor Zinoviev and broke his collarbone, because that ended his fighting career.


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

Are you talking about happening in a fight? The first one that comes to mind is Mir/Sylvia. I haven't seen Irvin's fight yet so I can't judge it.


----------



## Alula (Apr 13, 2007)

vandalian said:


> Probably when Frank Shamrock slammed Igor Zinoviev and broke his collarbone, because that ended his fighting career.


Seconded.

Frank's supposed to fight Baroni next month too, hmm.


----------



## Randy GNP (Nov 24, 2006)

Mir/Sylvia maybe. That was pretty coo and it messed sylvia up pretty good.


----------



## Beeno (Jul 28, 2006)

Not really an injury but Tra Telligman getting KTFO by Sylvia's leg was bad. Carried out on a stretcher and I Don't think I've heard anything about him since.


----------



## Braveheart (Oct 11, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/v/eK4MH-Sn1L4


----------



## Beeno (Jul 28, 2006)

The video in our video forum here from MegaUpload is much better quality if you want to see irvin's knee


----------



## Braveheart (Oct 11, 2006)

Beeno said:


> The video in our video forum here from MegaUpload is much better quality if you want to see irvin's knee


i thought it was pretty weird, how irvin ended up on his back, with his knee hurt and twiseted in a very unnatural position. Kin dof made me think of Cro Cop, ..next thing you know Gonzaga comes out from the Thiagos corner.....conspiracy:thumb01:


----------



## kyle1 (Jul 10, 2006)

Randy GNP said:


> Mir/Sylvia maybe. That was pretty coo and it messed sylvia up pretty good.


If you think that is "cool" you should execute yourself. :thumb03:


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

vandalian said:


> Probably when Frank Shamrock slammed Igor Zinoviev and broke his collarbone, because that ended his fighting career.


Ding, ding, ding, we have a winner.


----------



## Mr. Mayhem (May 6, 2007)

Ya I would have to go with Ivrins knee. That was pretty disgusting just seeing it.


----------



## kyle1 (Jul 10, 2006)

Mr. Mayhem said:


> Ya I would have to go with Ivrins knee. That was pretty disgusting just seeing it.


Shaun Livingston when he dislocated his knee was alot worse. I am have seen a blowout in rugby before but DAMN that **** was horrible looking.


----------



## BooyaKascha (May 27, 2007)

vandalian said:


> Probably when Frank Shamrock slammed Igor Zinoviev and broke his collarbone, because that ended his fighting career.


Gotta agree though Mir/Sylvia is a close second.


----------



## Dutch Master (Sep 12, 2006)

Ummm did you guys forget when Anderson Silva made Franklins nose into a pancake with his knee?

:fight02:


----------



## Shadow30597 (Nov 29, 2006)

Old story, but Eastman's forehead when it got cut by a knee (forgot who he was fighting). Prolyl wasn't as bad as it looked, but it looked ****in WICKED


----------



## IcemanCometh (Mar 9, 2007)

Shadow30597 said:


> Old story, but Eastman's forehead when it got cut by a knee (forgot who he was fighting). Prolyl wasn't as bad as it looked, but it looked ****in WICKED


I think was Vitor Belfort, but I could be wrong.


----------



## georgea (May 30, 2007)

Shadow30597 said:


> Old story, but Eastman's forehead when it got cut by a knee (forgot who he was fighting). Prolyl wasn't as bad as it looked, but it looked ****in WICKED



oh I remeber that was so sick.


----------



## AceFranklin88 (Apr 21, 2007)

Hmm I'd have to say...Sid Viscious breaking his leg by botching a simple move!!!


:laugh: Hahah just kidding. Definately Shamrock and Igor.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

IcemanCometh said:


> I think was Vitor Belfort, but I could be wrong.


It was Belfort.

Marvin looked like he had a vagina on his forehead.


----------



## ID06 (Dec 31, 2006)

I thought it fit


----------



## g_godd (May 28, 2007)

the worst injury was the injury to forrest griffins image when he cried like a little girl after his loss to jardine


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Yeah, how dare he show emotion after a loss.


----------



## herton17 (Sep 13, 2006)

Lol @ Damone.

I know this is not UFC, but remeber the second head Jerome LeBanner had on his forehead? He was fighting that Abidi guy or whatever. That was nasty.

Edit: How about Quarry? That was a scary A$$ moment.


----------



## Beeno (Jul 28, 2006)

I second Nate Quarry's rigor mortis... I for real thought that dude had a seizure and died.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

Beeno said:


> I second Nate Quarry's rigor mortis... I for real thought that dude had a seizure and died.


Similar, although not as bad in its long-term effects, was what happened to John Matua back at UFC 6, when Tank's punch made his legs and arms stick up in the air and he started shaking.
Abbott's zombie impression in response was both funny and damned disturbing. 
With the way Tank gets KO'd all the time these days, it's easy to forget what a scary dude he was back then. His highlight reel still has some of the most brutal shots in MMA history.


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

Iron Daisy06 said:


> I thought it fit


Beautiful...just beatiful. Looks like a freaky ****o.


----------



## g_godd (May 28, 2007)

Beeno said:


> I second Nate Quarry's rigor mortis... I for real thought that dude had a seizure and died.


what are you talking about? the franklin ko? or did i miss something insane?


----------



## brandog42 (Mar 6, 2010)

g_godd said:


> the worst injury was the injury to forrest griffins image when he cried like a little girl after his loss to jardine


I would rather have the gash than have my sack pummeled.
This article reminded me how bad that was HAHAHA!!
http://www.associatedcontent.com/article/2749567/ufc_a_rise_to_power.html?cat=14


----------



## munkie (Sep 28, 2009)

I've never seen the Shamrock/Zinoviev fight, and don't care to because I absolutely hate all of the Shamrocks. The title of this thread instantly made the Corey Hill/Dale Hartt fight come to mind. Granted, it's probably not the worst, but it's just the first one that popped into my mind.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

I have to agree on Corey Hill being the worst, with the Eastman gash being a close second.


----------



## KillingRoad89 (Jul 28, 2009)

Eastman's vaginabrow was brutal.


----------



## machidaisgod (Aug 14, 2009)

Was not there a fight where a fighter refused to tap and got an arm or leg broken? I would have to give that fighter credit for not quiting, that is serious balls and questionable intelligence. Does anyone know who that was?


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Some people hated on Shinya Aoki after he broke some dude's arm, and Frank Mir broke someone's arm, but IDK which opponent refused to tap.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Tim Sylvia was the one with Frank.


----------



## Syxx Paq (Feb 19, 2010)

machidaisgod said:


> Was not there a fight where a fighter refused to tap and got an arm or leg broken? I would have to give that fighter credit for not quiting, that is serious balls and questionable intelligence. Does anyone know who that was?


Tim Sylvia did it, against Frank Mir, he didnt tap IN AN ARMBAR got his arm broken, still didnt tap, and the ref just stopped it.

could be more than 1 though.

Another one that almost counts, Matt Hughes, had Royce Gracie in an Armlock of sort, but Royce wouldnt tap, matt didnt wanna break his idol's arm so he just pounded him out with punches.


----------



## Icculus (Oct 4, 2009)

Another one that almost counts said:


> U talking about the nasty kimura he had on gracie? I dont remember an armbar. It was brutal but Im not suprised gracie survived it


----------



## Couchwarrior (Jul 13, 2007)

watergallagher said:


> the sandman irvins blown out knee last weekend


This post really confused me until I realized that a first time poster had necromanced a three year old thread...


----------



## dario03 (Oct 8, 2008)

Couchwarrior said:


> This post really confused me until I realized that a first time poster had necromanced a three year old thread...


Yeah me to. I was like what the heck I missed a UFC event somehow...


----------



## Syxx Paq (Feb 19, 2010)

Couchwarrior said:


> This post really confused me until I realized that a first time poster had necromanced a three year old thread...


I believe we have all been trolled by this massive epic necro, and are still contributing to its zombie-thread-ness by continuing to post in it.


----------



## dario03 (Oct 8, 2008)

Well this is a on going topic since new injuries do occur. So anyone know of a really bad injury from the last ~2.5 years?


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

Aoki's hammerlock on Hirota was BRUTAL.


----------



## Ocelot (Sep 6, 2008)

Corey Hill's snapped leg.


----------



## Soldier16 (Jun 17, 2007)

Indestructibl3 said:


> Aoki's hammerlock on Hirota was BRUTAL.


this one ... it was really really brutal!!!


----------



## UFC on VHS (Dec 16, 2008)

Not UFC but thought I would share. That's Torres from last night BTW.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Syxx Paq said:


> I believe we have all been trolled by this massive epic necro, and are still contributing to its zombie-thread-ness by continuing to post in it.


Necromancy and zombie mentions, right when I pulled two of my H.P. Lovecraft books out........WIN!


----------



## dario03 (Oct 8, 2008)

UFCFAN18 said:


> Not UFC but thought I would share. That's Torres from last night BTW.


:eek03:

Thats nasty.


----------



## UrbanBounca (Sep 13, 2009)

Indestructibl3 said:


> Aoki's hammerlock on Hirota was BRUTAL.


Aoki shouldn't be at the top of any list, except "Biggest Piece of Shit of the Year".


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

UrbanBounca said:


> Aoki shouldn't be at the top of any list, except "Biggest Piece of Shit of the Year".


Agreed. I understand why he broke his arm, the guy didn't tap and Aoki gave him every chance in the world to tap, but then flipping him off? I hate the guy now.


----------



## Rachmunas (May 15, 2009)

The Corey Hill leg/ankle injury did it for me.


----------



## ash (Oct 15, 2006)

If someone told me that I had to either take a gash to the head or Corey Hill's broken leg I wouldn't even have to think about it. Hill's broken leg was, to me, by far the most disturbing thing I've ever seen in MMA.

Especially when he tried to put his weight on it when he drew back.

Oh man.


----------



## Icculus (Oct 4, 2009)

Spoken812 said:


> Agreed. I understand why he broke his arm, the guy didn't tap and Aoki gave him every chance in the world to tap, but then flipping him off? I hate the guy now.


maybe Im missing some context but I had no problem at all with aoki flipping him off. Id be pissed at him too for making him break his arm because he wouldnt tap.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Icculus said:


> maybe Im missing some context but I had no problem at all with aoki flipping him off. Id be pissed at him too for making him break his arm because he wouldnt tap.


I believe the two hated one another and there was a whole promotion vs promotion thing going on. I could be wrong but I believe that was the situation.


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

Icculus said:


> maybe Im missing some context but I had no problem at all with aoki flipping him off. Id be pissed at him too for making him break his arm because he wouldnt tap.


I have a personal dislike of taunting a down/hurt opponent. It's okay to be happy and cheer, but to flip off and stand over your opponent when the doctors are trying to care for the dude is totally uncalled for, no matter what the situation is.


----------



## Dakota? (Dec 27, 2009)

Double post, oops.


----------



## Dakota? (Dec 27, 2009)

UFCFAN18 said:


> Not UFC but thought I would share. That's Torres from last night BTW.


OUCH! :fight02:


----------



## MILFHunter947 (Jan 30, 2010)

Sylvias arm snap wa pretty bad, as well as corey hill(from TUF 5) went for a leg kick and ended up snapping his shin, hes still recovering from that


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Corey Hill's turned to rubber. He wins.


----------



## REiN (Mar 30, 2008)




----------

